# Alternative To Eukanuba Sensitive Skin?



## webwilly (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a beagle/walker hound mix name Guiness who has sensitive skin (from what we've deducted...that's another story). We have found that when Guiness eats Eukanuba Sensitive Skin, he stops itching.

Since there's very few places to buy locally (atleast a 30 mile drive to a possible location...if not a 60 mile drive to Petco), I'm trying to find a possible alternative to this food, especially if it's cheaper ($40/40# bag seems a bit much to me).

Would anyone have suggestions?

Thank you for any help or advice, and for your time.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Paying a dollar a pound for quality dog food is not bad. Most decent brands cost about that much. However, are you SURE it's a 40-pound bag? Most dog foods are in 30-pound or 35-pound bags now. Anyway, you want a food that is similar in ingredients, but is easier to find? Here are the ingredients for the Eukaneuba Sensitive Skin formula:

Ocean Fish, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Fish Digest, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine. 

So, it looks like it doesn't have any corn, wheat, or soy, which are major allergens for dogs. He may do well on a high-quality food that doesn't have corn, wheat, or soy in it, even if that food is not fish-based. If you think this is the case, I recommend Canidae or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. If you Google the names, you can find the store locators on their websites. Many feed stores and grooming parlors carry these brands, so you might be able to find one that's close to your home. If he really does need a fish-based food, there are fewer options. A lot of brands have fish-based formulas, such as Natural Balance, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, etc. I don't know how easy it would be for you to find them, though.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

I just changed my dogs over to canidae ALS. One of my dogs skin problems is noticeably clearing up since the change over two weeks ago, all my dogs have a much healthier look to their coats, I have to travel an hour to get the dog food, but it costs less than the $1.00 a pound that you are paying,


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

California Natural also has a fish formula but it'll be harder to find and fairly pricey compared to Canidae. My allergy ridden dog does much better on it than Canidae though.


----------

